# Welcome to my world



## Joey Couturier (Jul 20, 2012)

I want to share with you where I grew up










This is the village where both my parents grew up. I was raised in a town 10min from there but I consider this as my real hometown.










This is 40km from my hometown, on the highest peak of eastern Canada. Its a good Climb, but trust me its worth it.










Thats what you're likely to see if you walk around in the forest surrounding my little peacefull realm! :kitteh:










The backyard of my parent's house. ^^


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

@*Joey Couturier *

*do you think your parents would be willing to adopt me *

(I like the idea of this thread  maybe I can come up w/ a few photos of where I grew up. Way more comfortable w/ that than pictures of me. What if someone IRL found out I was here?! Have you seen my posts?! ACK! That would be awful! It would Totally cramp my aloofish style  )


----------



## Joey Couturier (Jul 20, 2012)

Well if you marry me you would be their daughter in law! roud:


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

:shocked: Hahahaha!!! You have to be crazy to marry me! 

Because I'M CRAZY! Lol!


----------



## Joey Couturier (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm even more crazy! :happy:


----------

